# Iris



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Just finished this. I would appreciate a honest critique. 


Just for giggles I want to show you my Iris from last April. I definitely have improved.


Spoiler


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

What an amazing difference! :surprise:

The new one is beautiful, the only thing I see is it seems a little "flat", maybe a touch of shadow?? 

The colors are great and you have greatly improved on backgrounds. 

Well done.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks Susan. I had put many shadows in but I think I wiped a lot of it out with the tinting and highlighting. 

Since the photo was taken I faded out the bottom of the plant. It was looking like the leaves came from a main stem which is not how it works.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

You have improved so much it isn't even funny. WOW amazing the difference. Leaps and bounds better. Great job!


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

i love this 'cause it' s the name of my mother :vs_blush:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you Chanda and Melody.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Wuuuu, nice improvement, really ._.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you FanKi


----------



## WFMartin (Nov 10, 2015)

Hey Terry, .....*.You* paint Irises, and *I* paint Irises. This one of yours is truly great! What a very nice painting!:thumb:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I love to paint flowers and I thank you for the compliment. Coming from you means a lot to me. I aspire to be able to do them as well as you do. Maybe some day.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> I love to paint flowers and I thank you for the compliment. Coming from you means a lot to me. I aspire to be able to do them as well as you do. Maybe some day.


You keep practicing the way you are and "someday" will be day after tomorrow! :biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

What a sweet thing to say Susan. Thank you.


----------



## Butterfly88 (Nov 12, 2015)

Love it!!!!!!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you Butterfly


----------

